# O2 sensor problem on 2002 Beetle



## VWladybug (Jul 22, 2011)

I noticed that my check engine light came on in my 2002 Beetle the other day so I took it to Autozone and they told me that I needed to replace my O2 sensors... Anyone have experience with this situation and can help me out on how to fix it myself. 

Thanks to everyone in advanced.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

What code(s) did you get specifically (pxxx)? That is what is important and will tell you which O2 sensor needs to potentially be replaced, or if it might point to something else.


----------



## VWladybug (Jul 22, 2011)

The code was P0030. There 3 possibilities that could be why its messing up like poor electrical connection, exhaust leak before the sensor, or the sensor is just defected. I just need to know a quick and effective way to get that light off. any suggestions?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I can't find that code anywhere so its hard to say really. Your best bet is to find someone with a VAG-COM scanner to get a VW specific code and possibly monitor the O2 sensors and how they are functioning to determine whats up with them, if the code points to them at all.


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks to be the pre-cat sensor which is simple to do. Jack the car up, crawl under, unplug the sensor, use a socket and remove it, put the new one in with some anti sieze on the threads, plug it in, and enjoy. The code will clear itself after a number of start-ups or you can have autozone or your local place clear it.

The part looks to be from $60-$100 depending on where you get it.:beer:


----------



## VWladybug (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks. Thats what I thought it was, didn't wanna go spending money until I had an opinion.


----------

